# Urlaub an der Ostsee (bei Rostock)



## atomic66 (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

mache am dem kommenden Samstag 2 Wochen Urlaub in Niehagen bei Rostock und hab mein Bike natürlich dabei. Habt Ihr Tourenvorschläge für mich ? Wie ist die Mecklenburgische Schweiz (oder wie man das nennt) ?

Gruß
Ben


----------



## Rabbit (1. Juli 2004)

Moin Ben! 

Willkommen im Norddeutschen. Tourvorschläge für die Umgebung Rostock/Warnemünde habe ich nicht wirklich. Ein Blick auf die Landkarte verriet mir aber, daß Nie*n*hagen ja am Fuße der Rostocker Heide (Naturschutzgebiet) liegt. Da wird sich sicher was machen lassen 

BTW: Suchst Du eigentlich eher nach MTB-, Trekking- oder RR-Touren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skoske (1. Juli 2004)

Hi Ben,

ich bin ganz in der Nähe, in Kühlungsborn geboren und kenne mich daher in der Gegend um Rostock ziemlich gut aus. Ein Vorschlag für eine Tour von mir wäre: 

Rostock/Warnemünde - Heiligendamm - Kühlungsborn - Rerik immer an der Küste entlang. Ist landschaftlich sehr schön, abwechslungsreich und gut zu fahren. Auf dem Rückweg kann man dann ab Kühlungsborn einen Abstecher ins Hinterland machen. Dort gibt es ein ziemlich hügeliges Waldgebiet (die Kühlung) und schließlich will man ja auch mal ins Schwitzen kommen   .

Absolut zu Empfehlen ist natürlich eine kurze Pause auf der Tour und das Teilstück Heiligendamm - Kühlungsborn mit dem "Molli", der Kleinbahn zu fahren.

Gruß, Sven


----------



## atomic66 (1. Juli 2004)

Vielen Dank für Eure schnellen Antworten.

@Rabbit Im Prinzip bin ich an MTB Touren interessiert, aber gegen eine gemütliche Tour durch die Schöne Landschaft da unten hab ich auch nichts.

@skoske Eine Tour in durch diese Gegend habe ich mir schon überlegt. Was ist mit der sogenannten Mecklenburgischen Schweiz, ist das weit weg ?

Gruß
Ben


----------



## skoske (1. Juli 2004)

Hi Ben,

die Mecklenburgische Schweiz liegt ca. 30 km südöstlich von Rostock. Sie ist landschaftlich auch sehr schön (Hügel, Seen, Wälder usw.), nur der Weg dorthin ist etwas öde (flaches landwirtschaftlich genutztes Land). Ich könnte mir jedoch vorstellen, mit dem Bus oder Zug nach Malchin, Güstrow oder Altentreptow bei Neubrandenburg zu fahren und von dort Rundtouren um die Seen zu starten (Malchiner See, Kummerower See, Tollensesee etc.).

Sehr schön ist auch die Küste östlich von Rostock über Graal-Müritz bis zur Halbinsel Darß/Zingst. Und für einen Tagesausflug sollte man Rügen im Auge behalten: Mit dem Zug in aller Frühe nach Stralsund und dann einmal rund um die Insel, sind insgesamt ca. 80 km.

Gruß, Sven


----------



## atomic66 (2. Juli 2004)

Naja, werde heute Nacht gegen 3 Uhr hier in Ludwigshafen starten und gegen 10 Uhr hoffendlich in Nienhagen ankommen. Schnell noch in OstseeCenter einkaufen fahren und dann bei hoffendlich gutem Wetter eine kleine Runde mit meiner Freundin starten.

Und für die restlichen beiden Wochen, dann mal schauen. War ja letztes Jahr schon eine Woche da oben.

Gruß
Ben


----------

